# Winkelpicker .



## Angler90 (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo Angel freunde !

Ich möchte mir eine Winkelpicker zu legen weil mir so eine Rute spaß macht und bräuchte eure Hilfe welche ich mir zu legen sollte . Asakari hat im Katalog eine von "Shimano Aernos Winkle Picker" was hält ihr von der ? Oder ratet ihr von Winkelpicker von Shimano ab ? Weil ich hatte mal gelesen das die von Shimano nicht so gut abgestimmt sind da wäre eine von Browning besser .

Was sagt ihr dazu ?:m


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Von Browning bekommst du Ersatzspitzen problemlos und preiswert nachzukaufen. Das ist schon mal ein Argument, wo Shimpanski gar nicht punkten kann.


----------



## Angler90 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Ok danke für die Antwort aber jetzt mal abgesehen von den Spitzen , wer macht die besseren Winkelpicker ?


----------



## grubenreiner (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Kommt drauf an was besser für dich bedeutet 

Im Ernst, am besten in die Hand nehmen und fühlen. Die Picker die ich von Shimano mal in der Hand hatte waren alle recht straff und spitzenbetont, was mir persönlich für ne Picker gar nicht zusagt. Ist aber auch schon bißchen her, keine ahnung wie die aktuellen Modelle sind.


----------



## Angler90 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Bei mir im Ort ist nur ein Angelladen und dort gibts soweit wie ich letztens gesehen hatte keine Winkelpicker .

Mit besser meine ich das die gut ausbalanciert ist , das man die Bisse gut erkennt . Ja sowas hatte ich auch von den Shimanos gehört das die halt schlecht ausbalanciert sind. Und sie sollte auch stark genug sein für leichte Wutterkörbe.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Die Balance ist gar nicht wichtig, da man die Rute ablegt und Futterkörbe werden eigentlich nicht an der WP gefischt, jedenfalls nicht, wenn du richtig mit der WP angeln willst....ansonsten kauf dir besser eine leichte Feeder, haste dann mehr von.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Die Aernos dürfte sowieso mehr Richtung Feeder gehen..3.35 m und -60 g WG(ne feinere finde ich nämlich nicht) sprechen nicht gerade für eine klassische Pickerrute?!


----------



## Angler90 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Ja ich weiß das man mit der WP nicht mit Futterkörbe angelt , aber ich will es trotzdem auch mal machen . Ich besitzte Feederruten möchte aber was feineres .

@Ruhrfischer nein die Aerno ist 2,70 mit WG 0-40 G.


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Echte Picker gibts ja kaum noch,mal den von Browning abgesehen.
Das meiste sind wohl eher kurze feederruten.:q
Picker sind für das ganz FEINE fischen augelegt ,also nix mit Futterkorb.
Auch ist eine Wfg angabe völliger quatsch.

@TE,besorg dir für deine Feeder ne 0,5 oder 1oz Spitze.
Passt wahrscheinlich nicht zu deiner Rute ,wegen der Aktion aber etwas anderes ist das bei den heute verkauften Pickern auch nicht.


----------



## Angler90 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Ich weiß nicht vielleicht mache ich was falsch aber Sorry die meisten Reden hier einfach um den heißen brei , empfehlt mir doch bitte einfach eine Schöne und Gute WP #h für das feine friedfischangeln . Mehr will ich doch nicht :vik:.


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

http://s-w-ausruestung.de/Ruten/Fee...al-King-Wand-F1-2-bis-4lbs-2-45m::118431.html Das wäre jetzt mal was, das sich wirklich Picker nennen darf.

http://s-w-ausruestung.de/Ruten/Feederruten/Browning-Commercial-King-Bomb-3-bis-6lbs-3m::118432.html
und
http://s-w-ausruestung.de/DRENNAN-P...-Carp-Feeder-10ft-Futterkorbrute::117921.html sind meine Empfehlungen, wenn du etwas sehr pickernahes suchst, das auch kleine Feeder veträgt. Beide befördern Körbe bis 30 gr. (+Futter) noch recht gut.


----------



## Angler90 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Danke !

Schade das es die 2 WP nicht in 2,75 gibts , die erste gefällt mir auch wie viel WG sind den 2-4 LBS ? Denke ich werde mich für eins von diesen 2 entscheiden .


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

2-4,3-6 bezeichnet die  empfohlende Schnurkstärke in engl. Pound ( lb) 1 lb=453 g

Ist halt für feines fischen gedacht.


----------



## Meerjungfrauman (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren eine Cherrywood Winkelpicker/Quiver ersteigert neu für 20€. Was wg ist mit 30g angegeben und ich werfe damit Körbe von 10-40g + Futter Problemlos 10m.

Ist halt nur was für stehende Gewässer aber ich kann absolut nicht meckern. Hat schon diverse Karpfen,Schleien und sogar mal nen 40er Hecht raus geholt


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Hier noch zwei in 9 ft.

http://www.friedfischen.de/de/alle-ruten/korum-cs-9ft-feeder-476.html

und

http://www.friedfischen.de/de/alle-ruten/preston-f1-9-mini-27m-792.html


----------



## donak (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Ich fische eine Spro Prion Power Picker in 3,00m Länge. Ist meine günstigste Rute und hat die meisten Fische gebracht, da werfe ich auch 20 Gramm Körbe zuzüglich Futter mit.

Karpfen um die 45cm und Schleien steckt sie ohne Probleme weg.

Wenn es mich mal an einen Forellenteich verschlägt, fische ich mit ihr mit Sbirolinos. Diverse Forellen und auch einen schönen Saibling von 56cm hat sie gebändigt.


----------



## Angler90 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

@RuhrfischerPG

ah ok alles klar danke weiß ich bescheid .

@Meerjungfrauman  hört sich interessant an du meinst die von berkley ne ? 

@Andal die von Preston ist mir zu teuer aber die von Korum ist interessant nur höre ich diese Marke zum ersten mal wie sind den so die Ruten von denen ? 

@donak hört sich gut an aber Spro ist nicht so ganz mein fall aber danke für den Tipp .


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Korum gehört in England mit zu den Bestsellern. Bei uns sind sie nur deswegen nicht so bekannt, weil sie kaum einer importieren mag. Den meisten europäischen Anglern fehlt das hier üblich beinharte. Genau das ist aber beim leichten Fischen völlig fehl am Platz. Da sind Aktionen gefragt, die weiter reichen, als nur ins obere Drittel.

Korum bietet blitzsauber verarbeitete Specilistruten zu einem recht moderaten Preis an. Ich kann an denen nichts zum aussetzen finden. Die liegen aber eine Stufe unter den Drennans, das zeigt sich aber auch an der Kasse.


----------



## Angler90 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

ok , mann kann ja was unbekanntes mal ausprobieren , warum nicht . Wie viele Spitzen hatt die, 2 ? Kann nicht so gut englisch . Und wie siehst den aus mit den Spitzen die werden doch bestimmt schwieriger zu bekommen sein falls was passiert oder ? 
Besitzt du ruten von Korum ?


----------



## ollidaiwa (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Hi,

ich bin Fan von alten Daiwa Ruten.
Eine tolle, leichte Rute mit Rückrat ist die:

Daiwa Match Winner Quiver TPL 114 Q, by Tom Pickering, Whisker Match, made in Great Britain

Der Rollenhalter hat den Vorteil, dass man die Rolle auf dem Korkgriff verschieben kann und er sitzt auch fest.
Mir gefällt aber ein fester Rollenhalter zum dranschrauben der Rolle besser.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Für die Korum gibts Spitzen


----------



## Cormoraner (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Wurde denn bereits geklärt wofür er die Winkelpicker überhaupt einsetzen will? Ist natürlich Defintionsfrage... echte Winkelpicker im eigentlichen Sinne sucht er vll. gar nicht sondern kurze Federruten.

Wenn es um kurze Feederruten geht bin ich begeistert von den OKUMA Carbonite Bomb in 3m bis 55g. Gibt es bei Askari für unter 30€ das Stk.

Wir haben 4 Stk. davon im Bunde und ich kann sie nur empfehlen. Es gibt zwar keine Ersatzspitzen, aber die kannst du dir aus dem Zubehör oder von Browning bestellen (3,5mm).


Außerdem lassen sich sowieso jegliche Spitzen diversen Ruten einschleifen, weshalb ich egal bei welcher Rute keine Sorge um eine Spitzenversorgung hätte.


----------



## Angler90 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

also die WP will ich am See einsetzten für Rotfeedern und Co , aber die soll auch größere fische aushalten können z.b kleine Karpfen , brassen villeicht auch mal Forellen aber denke nicht. 
Ich benutzte eigentlich Heavy Feeder ruten von Shakespeare , die sind aber zu stark für kleinere fischen . Hatte öfter eine WP von meinem Vater mitgehabt und das war super , war viel besser als mit den Heavys ^^.

Eigentlich interessieren mich gerade die von Browning die Ruten.


----------



## Cormoraner (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Moin,
da bleibt es bei meiner Empfehlung der Okumas. Habe damit auch schon Karpfen, Welse, Zander und kapitale Aale gefangen. Bis an die Kotzgrenze habe ich die Ruten noch nie gebracht :m


----------



## Angler90 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Wenn ich so überlege wilm ich eigentlich  eine reine WP haben und  nur auf das Feinere Angeln gehen  . Ohne Speziel auf Größere fische zu gehen nur die WP sollte falls was passiert stärkere fische wie z.b Karpfen aushalten können. Mein Vater hat eine von Balzer hatte letztes jahr dadrauf eine ca 70 cm brassen ausgehalten , ok die  sind jetzt auch  nicht so kampfstark. Kenne auch das Modell jetzt nicht. 

Wie die Browning in 2,45 M wäre gut nur finde ich die im Internet nicht länger so für 2,75 M oder 3 M , oder sind reine WPso kurz ??  
Die von Korum sind die  richtige WP ?


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Picker,richtige Picker  sind ansich nie länger als 2,70m.Brauchen sie auch nicht sein ,wird eh im ,,Nahbereich"
mit gefischt deswegen langt das völlig.

99% der heute genannten ,,Picker" sind kurze Feederruten.
Außer der von Andal velinkten Browning.

Keine Angst ,die Rütchen werden auch mit Satzkarpfen und ein bisschen grösser fertig.

Edit: Die Korum ist auch eine kurze Feeder ,leider.
Ich suche selber auch ,schon etwas länger.


----------



## Stacheljäger (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Hallo

Ich fische sehr gerne mit der Winkelpicker. Habe eine
Balzer Permormer. Die hat damals nur 29 Euronen gekostet
und fängt super. Hat drei Spitzen zum wechseln und eine
schnelle Aktion. Wenn du damit in kleinen Seen fischt
z.B. auf Köderfische oder auch grosse Brassen macht das
einen riesen Spass. Es muss nicht immer teuer sein. Der
Name allein fängt keinen Fisch. Die Technik macht den Unterschied.


----------



## Laub10 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

ich würde dir die jenzi artini casting empfehlenhttp://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/product_info.php?info=p4978_Jenzi-ARTINI-powerise-Multi-Tool--Casting-.html bin persönlich sehr zu frieden hab nen 20 pfünder damit rausgezuppelt:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Ich fische diese, gibts auch bis 3m

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...jsf?sid=s1328385486064&sourceRefKey=_d29l6Hg6


----------



## Fr33 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*



Laub10 schrieb:


> ich würde dir die jenzi artini casting empfehlenhttp://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/product_info.php?info=p4978_Jenzi-ARTINI-powerise-Multi-Tool--Casting-.html bin persönlich sehr zu frieden hab nen 20 pfünder damit rausgezuppelt:m



Das ist nix ganzes und nix halbes.... aber zu 1000% dermaßen weit von ner Picker weg wie die nächste Galaxie


----------



## Laub10 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Das ist keine reine pickerrute das ist richtig aber eine echte Allroundwaffe!


----------



## Fr33 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Allround ist leider immer ein Kompromiss.... habe auch lange gebraucht um das damals einzusehen. Ich hab ja die Artini Cast daheim und gerade weil der TE ne Picker sucht, darf man Artini da eig gar nicht rein nehmen. Das ist ne astreine Feeder.... sehr straffer Blank der mehr verträgt als drauf steht...


----------



## Angler90 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Hey , also ich würde mir dann höchstwahrscheinlich diese Rute nehmen http://s-w-ausruestung.de/Ruten/Fee...al-King-Wand-F1-2-bis-4lbs-2-45m::118431.html .


Wenn man schon dabei ist kann man ja Rolle und Schnur auch angucken was hält ihr von den ? 

Rolle :

http://www.angeln-shop.de/shimano-exage-rc.html?s=18018&gclid=COH3rfDBpcMCFSSWtAodinwAkw

http://s-w-ausruestung.de/BROWNING-PRO-SHOP/Rollen/Browning-Black-Magic-630-RD::101613.html 

Sind Browning rollen zu empfehlen?


Schnur :

http://s-w-ausruestung.de/Schnur/Mo...eda-Line-Mono-0-16mm-2-30Kg-150m::115925.html


http://s-w-ausruestung.de/Schnur/Mo...eda-Line-Mono-0-18mm-2-70Kg-150m::115926.html


Da ja 2 Spulen mit dabei sind denke ich auch 2 verschiedene schnüre drauf zu machen , was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Durchgehend Browning, das passt!


----------



## Angler90 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

ok  , wie ist den die Qualität von Browning Rollen ? 
Ich sehe da nichts das da noch eine ersatzspule dabei ist . 
Weißt du es vielleicht ?


----------



## Angler90 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Was ist eigentlich mit diesen Rollen ? 

http://www.angelplatz.de/Browning_Black_Magic_Burner_620___E_Spule_tief--rz0109

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Browning-Ult...lu-Spule-/201242889056?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

Die sehen mir schicker aus als die obere Browning , aber aussehen ist ja nicht alles.


----------



## Cormoraner (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Entgegen der  Browning Ruten habe ich nur schlechtes von Browning Rollen gehört, insofern würde ich die nicht nehmen.

Die Exage ist schon ganz gut, aber wieso mit Kampfbremse? Ich nutze ganz unkonventionell Freilaufrollen in allen Größen, auch wenn sie dir zu grob erscheint beim Pickern.


----------



## Angler90 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

hm hört sich ja nicht so gut an ....

ja was soll ich den mit eimer Freilaufrolle an einer Picker ?  
Ich sitze ja eh ganz nah an der Rute um anzuschlagen. Da brauch man keine Freilaufrolle.Normalerweise


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Entgegen der  Browning Ruten habe ich nur schlechtes von Browning Rollen gehört, insofern würde ich die nicht nehmen.


Also kannst du zu den Rollen rein gar nichts beitragen, denn "ich habe gehört" hat ja schon mal eher keinen Nährwert.




Cormoraner schrieb:


> Die Exage ist schon ganz gut, aber wieso mit Kampfbremse? Ich nutze ganz unkonventionell Freilaufrollen in allen Größen, auch wenn sie dir zu grob erscheint beim Pickern.


Eine Freilaufrolle an so ein Rütchen? Warum nicht gleich eine Multirolle!?


----------



## Angler90 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Andal was sagste den zu den anderen 2 Rollen von Browning die ich verlinkt habe ?


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Passen würden sie beide. Ich würde zur Black Magic tendieren. Und lass dir keinen Floh ins Ohr setzen, weil einer was gehört haben will!


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Rute passt und Schnur auch.
Rolle kommt was kleines drauf aber keine Freilaufrolle.
Ich habe kleine Shimanos drauf.
Nennt sich Perfection 1010 w.Ja die sind schon älter 
Klein und schnukkelig.
Wie eine Pickerrute auch.


----------



## Angler90 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Ja da habe ich auch mehr an die Black Magic gedacht , da reicht ja die 620 er version vollkommen aus 

@feederbrassen ich nehme auch garkeine Freilaufrolle  
diese als 620 er version wahrscheinlich http://www.angelplatz.de/Browning_Black_Magic_Burner_620___E_Spule_tief--rz0109


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*



Angler90 schrieb:


> Ja da habe ich auch mehr an die Black Magic gedacht , da reicht ja die 620 er version vollkommen aus
> 
> @feederbrassen ich nehme auch garkeine Freilaufrolle
> diese als 620 er version wahrscheinlich http://www.angelplatz.de/Browning_Black_Magic_Burner_620___E_Spule_tief--rz0109



Denk ich mir,du willst ne vernünftige Kombi haben.
hatte ich nur in einem anderen Post gelesen ,als Vorschlag.|uhoh:


----------



## Angler90 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Warum ist das keine gute Combi ?


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*



Angler90 schrieb:


> Warum ist das keine gute Combi ?


*DOCH sieht gut aus so.#6 
*War auch nur in Bezug auf die Freilaufrolle die erwähnt wurde.


----------



## Angler90 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

ah ok  

Ok dann ist wohl alles geklärt ich werde mir diese sachen holen 

Danke euch allen für die beratung und hilfe ! Besonderen dank auch an Andal ! :m


----------



## Laub10 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Was hältst du von einer schönen  shimano stradic 3000 gtm für mich persönlich die Rolle


----------



## Fr33 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Jo die Stradic ist ne schöne Rolle... aber braucht man für die Picker nicht. Für die Matchrute wäre ne Rolle mit hoher Übersetzung nicht schlecht.... für die Picker reicht ne kleinere Übersetzung. Dazu dann ne 2500er Rolle und fertig ;D


----------



## Angler90 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Mit Sicherheit eine gute Rolle, aber soviel wollte ich jetzt auch nicht ausgeben.  Dachte mir auch komplett alles von browning zu holen und ne Rolle von browning hatte ich noch nie gesehen  , muss man mal testen.


----------



## mrmayo (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Hat denn jemand eine konkrete Kaufempfehlung für eine Pickerrolle? Ich wollte mir den 2,45 Picker von Browning bestellen,welchen Andal anfangs empfohlen hat .Einsatzgebiet sind ein kleiner Mühlenweiher und ein langsamfließender ,schmaler Fluss.

LG


----------



## KxKx2 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle die Browning CC Bomb holen.

 Super leicht, hochwertigste Austattung mit drei Spitzen, von 3/4-1 1/2 Unzen. Dabei die neue Shimano Exage 1000, mit Frontbremse. Wiegt zusammen keine 350gr.#6
 Eine super Kombination zum Rotfeeder-Karpfenfischen.

 Diese Rute habe ich 2 Jahre gefischt+Vorgängermodell,und bin bis heute 100%ig zufrieden:vik:
 Aber jetzt, ab diesem Jahr ist die neue Sphere Bomb auf dem Markt:l


----------



## Schönbucher (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker .*

Möchte mir in naher Zukunft für das Fischen am Fließgewässer auf kurze Distanz (Stömungsarm/ max.Stömungskante) eine Pickerrute in 2,40-max. 2,70 zulegen und bin dabei außer den auf den hier im Tread genannten Brownings noch auf folgende Ruten gestoßen.
 -  http://www.berkley-fishing.de/catal...fischruten,979/cherrywood-hd-quiver,8446.html
 - http://www.kl-angelsport.de/match-feeder-shop/mf-ruten/ms-range-econ-picker-240-15-65-g.html
 vielleicht hat jemand vergleiche / erfahrung mit den genannten Ruten/ Fabrikaten  und kann dazu was sagen.
 Hatte bis jetzt leider noch mit keinem der genannten Fabrikate zu tun.


----------



## Benni23 (24. Oktober 2019)

Servus,

sind ja schon ein paar Jahre vergangen. Was gibt es heutzutage an vernünftigen Winkelpickern bis max. 2.7 Meter Länge auf dem Markt?

Bin nächstes Jahr wieder an meinem Kindheitsgewässer unterwegs (sehr kleiner Fluss mit beinahe null Strömung) und hab dort früher schon ausschließlich mit Winkelpicker gefischt. Leider haben die Ruten von damals bereits alle das Zeitliche gesegnet und ich brauche daher was neues 

Gruß


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe 2 Picker von Daiwa 2,70 WG 0 - 25 Gramm Modell Aqualite .
Damit angel ich sehr gerne und kann die Ruten absolut weiter Empfehlen.

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2019)

Mit der Daiwa Aqualite Picker hat man wirklich verlässliches Werkzeug zu einem erschwinglichen Preis in der Hand. Sicher gibt es in dem Segment teurere und möglicherweise etwas feinere Ruten, aber zum schieren Fischfang braucht es die eigentlich nicht. Eine Silstar mit Kevlarkreuzwicklung wäre natürlich was tolles. Aber die muss man erst mal auftreiben!


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Oktober 2019)

Eine Silstar 2,90 Winjelpicker hatte ich damals auch mal ,war wirklich ne super Rute .Leider war Die bei den Ruten dabei die mir damals gestohlen wurden. Hatte ich in einem anderen Thread schon mal berichtet. Habe ich aber ewig nicht mehr gesehen, glaube gar nicht das man die " neu " noch kaufen kann  ?
Aber wie @Andal schon geschrieben hat, mit der Daiwa Aqualite hat man preiswert was gutes in der Hand!  Habe damit sogar schon einen 30 Pfund Karpfen landen können, es werden aber auch feine Bisse von kleinen Fische zuverlässig angezeigt. 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2019)

Alles was man dem Aqualite Pickern vielleicht ankreiden könnte, ist der eher nichtvorhandene Griff, der wohl besser an einer leichten Spinnrute passend wäre. Aber das ist lässlich und lässt sich zur Not auch von unten her problemlos verbessern. Also strippen und mit Full Cork neu aufziehen. Wenn man unbedingt meint....!


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Oktober 2019)

In ca der selben Preisklasse oder sogar etwas billiger hat Daiwa noch die Windcast Picker ,gibt es als 2,70 und 3,00 Meter .Die hat dann einen anderen Griff.
Kann allerdings zu dieser Rute persönlich nicht viel sagen, nur soviel das ein Angelkamerad von mir eine hat und zufrieden damit ist.

LG Michael


----------



## Mikesch (25. Oktober 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Alles was man dem Aqualite Pickern vielleicht ankreiden könnte, ....!


Der Griff ist sowas von häßlich, da sieht die Windcast besser aus.


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2019)

Deswegen sage ich ja. Den Hintergriff strippen und mit spaltfüllendem Fensterbau PU-Leim mit Kork neu aufbauen. Etwas schleifen und fertig ist die Sache. In zwei Tagen, inklusive Trocknungszeiten locker flockig erledigt. Eine gemütliche Winterarbeit.


----------



## Benni23 (25. Oktober 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Picker von Daiwa 2,70 WG 0 - 25 Gramm Modell Aqualite .
> Damit angel ich sehr gerne und kann die Ruten absolut weiter Empfehlen.
> 
> LG Michael



Servus,

ja, die sieht schon mal ganz ordentlich aus. Griff find ich jetzt auch nicht sooo übel. 

Kann von euch vielleicht noch wer etwas zur Black Magic C-Picker von Browning sagen? Taugt die auch was?

Gruß

Benni


----------



## Waller Michel (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich besitze die Browning zwar nicht, hab sie aber schon mal in der Hand gehalten und zumindest dort hat Sie einen sehr guten Eindruck auf mich gemacht. 
Generell ist Browning wenn es um die Friedfisch Angelei geht sowieso richtig gut! 
Da gibt's nur sehr selten was schlechtes. 

LG Michael


----------



## thanatos (28. November 2019)

mikesch schrieb:


> Der Griff ist sowas von häßlich, da sieht die Windcast besser aus.


wollte mich eigentlich nicht einklinken - aber nun mußte ich doch in mich hinein lächeln als ich mir verstellte wie du
arschwackelnd mit deinem Angelstöckchen über den Catwalk stolzierst 

das ganze Gewundere welcher Knüppel wohl der beste ist  
was brauche ich wirklich zum pickern - ne Rute mit einem zur Aufnahme des Quivers geeigneten Spitzenrings -


----------



## Kochtopf (28. November 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> wollte mich eigentlich nicht einklinken - aber nun mußte ich doch in mich hinein lächeln als ich mir verstellte wie du
> arschwackelnd mit deinem Angelstöckchen über den Catwalk stolzierst
> 
> das ganze Gewundere welcher Knüppel wohl der beste ist
> was brauche ich wirklich zum pickern - ne Rute mit einem zur Aufnahme des Quivers geeigneten Spitzenrings -


Dann viel spass mit der Brandungsrute


----------



## bombe20 (28. November 2019)

für meine tochter, und bei nichtgefallen unserer leidenschaft für mich, habe ich vor unserem urlaub die forcemaster commercial in 2,43m mit 40g gekauft. diese ist mit 30€ relativ preiswert, gut verarbeitet, leicht und kommt mit zwei spitzen daher. die rute hat eine parabolische aktion und lässt sich zum posenangeln und zum leichten grundangeln einsetzen. und 40g reichen hier an der saale allemal, an den richtigen stellen.

https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-force-master-bx-commercial_0187612.html


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. November 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann viel spass mit der Brandungsrute


Meine Frau sagt immer ihr Vaddern hat früher mit nem Besenstiel gepickert  und Der Widerspricht man(n) nicht so einfach  Also hat @thanatos recht


----------



## Andal (28. November 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Meine Frau sagt immer ihr Vaddern hat früher mit nem Besenstiel gepickert  und Der Widerspricht man(n) nicht so einfach  Also hat @thanatos recht


Gehen tut es schon. Aber wie gut und wie lange? Die Bergwacht kratzt auch jedes Jahr ein, zwei Dutzend Halbschuhwanderer von den Felsen.


----------



## Waller Michel (28. November 2019)

So ein Besenstiel dürfte auch einen guten Bissanzeiger haben als Quiver 
Funzt aber nur bei Tiegerhaien ....
Ne ne , eine Picker sollte schon nicht zu grob sein, dafür gibt es andere Angelmethoden und Ruten .

Wenn es günstig sein soll, ne Cormoran GF Picker bekommt man für ganz kleines Geld und ist absolut brauchbar ,genau wie die Picker von DAM auch. 
Allerdings kosten Pickerruten allgemein sehr selten ein Vermögen, ich würde Browning und Daiwa bevorzugen. 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas (28. November 2019)

Von Leeda gibts die Concept GT Bomb in 9 und 10 Fuß Länge mit feinen „Feedertips” ab 0,25oz. Kostenpunkt unter 50€.
Wäre evtl. ne Alternative zu den bisher genannten Produkten.

Ansonsten findet man echte Picker wohl am ehesten auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt.


----------



## Mikesch (29. November 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> wollte mich eigentlich nicht einklinken - aber nun mußte ich doch in mich hinein lächeln als ich mir verstellte wie du
> arschwackelnd mit deinem Angelstöckchen über den Catwalk stolzierst   ... -


Ich sehe mit Meiner mit Vollkorkgriff sicher besser aus als du mit der Aqualite.


----------



## Jason (29. November 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> Ansonsten findet man echte Picker wohl am ehesten auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt.


Das stimmt. Ich habe eine alte Winkelpickerrute in der Bucht geschossen, die einen sehr guten Eindruck macht. 
Aber leider konnte ich sie noch nicht einweihen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## thanatos (29. November 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann viel spass mit der Brandungsrute


 hey kannst du Gedanken  lesen ????????   es muß nicht unbedingt die Brandungsrute sein - wollte ich noch schreiben ,da kam meine Perle mit dem Kaffee.
Meinen ersten Quiver hab ich vor über fufzich Jahren bei einem älteren Herren gesehen , 3 m Bambusrute mit Achsrolle und einer dünnen ,weichen
Spitze und er hat gut damit gefangen die Rutenauflagen waren zwei frisch geschnittene Astgabeln .Ja im Osten konnte man selten was kaufen
dafür mußte man sich eben was einfallen lassen


----------



## geomas (29. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Ich habe eine alte Winkelpickerrute in der Bucht geschossen, die einen sehr guten Eindruck macht.
> Aber leider konnte ich sie noch nicht einweihen.
> 
> Gruß Jason




Glückwunsch! 
Hoffentlich findest Du die Zeit und Muße, um sie korrekt einzuweihen. Bei Gelegenheit (keine Eile!) kannst Du sie hier oder im Ükel-Thread ja mal vorstellen.
Meine „neueste alte” Picker hat bislang leider keinen ernsthaften Gegner am anderen Ende der Schnur zu spüren bekommen. 






Daiwa Carbon Winklepicker „Made in Gt Britain” - hier links auf dem Bild.
Ein Probeangeln hat gezeigt, daß sie vermutlich mit einer 3lbs-Schnur wie der 0,15er Maxima perfekt harmoniert.
Die 2kg tragende Mono beim ersten Angeln war zu stark.


----------



## rustaweli (29. November 2019)

@geomas 
Nach einer ABU suche ich ja auch. Möchte unbedingt eine Ledgerlite 112 mein Eigen wissen. Aber die Daiwa sieht ja wundervoll aus. Ich denke kapitale Rotaugen sind an ihr ein Traum mit unvergesslichen Drills. Man unterschätzt heutzutage die kampfstarken Rotaugen und das feinste Angeln auf diese so sehr. Auf Barsche geht man dafür heute mit filigransten Zeugs und die Weiterentwicklungen gehen immer weiter. Unsereins findet nicht mal mehr echte Picker, schade!


----------



## Jason (29. November 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> Bei Gelegenheit (keine Eile!) kannst Du sie hier oder im Ükel-Thread ja mal vorstellen.


Ist doch die Sigma Wand. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (29. November 2019)

rustaweli schrieb:


> @geomas
> Nach einer ABU suche ich ja auch. Möchte unbedingt eine Ledgerlite 112 mein Eigen wissen.



Bei der hast du dann fast das Gefühl, mit einem Schlauch zu fischen, so soft ist die.


----------



## Peter_Piper (29. November 2019)

Hallo,
falls @Benni23 sich noch keine Rute zugelegt hat, sollte er bei der empfohlenen 





bombe20 schrieb:


> für meine tochter, und bei nichtgefallen unserer leidenschaft für mich, habe ich vor unserem urlaub die forcemaster commercial in 2,43m mit 40g gekauft.
> https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-force-master-bx-commercial_0187612.html


unbedingt den Spitzenring ansehen. Der ist nämlich, wie die anderen Ringe auch, ziemlich klein. Da könnte es evtl. mit Stopperknoten o.ä. Probleme geben.


----------



## Andal (29. November 2019)

mikesch schrieb:


> Ich sehe mit Meiner mit Vollkorkgriff sicher besser aus als du mit der Aqualite.


Ist das immer noch die von damals am Seebrucker Steg?


----------



## Mikesch (29. November 2019)

Aber sicher doch, das Schätzchen ist immer noch aktiv.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (30. November 2019)

GF Picker Pro. Ein für mich neben dem Commercial Picker ausreichendes Teil, das fast schon zu filigran ist. Ein zorniger Blei macht da schon "Spaß".


----------

